# Automotive clear coat



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys I've been painting some spoons and harness blades is automotive clear coat strong enough or should I put epoxy on them thanks guys


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I use a lot of auto/clear coat. But it's not as durable as epoxy. I use on a lot of blades, spoons, jigs, ect that are
expected to have a short life. River fishing you usually loose a lot of lures, so there is no point in going to the
trouble of epoxy. When replacing a rod guide I use Flex-Coat epoxy. I always have a few lures at hand to use
the excess Flex Coat on. Spoons and blades are better done with a hard epoxy. I even use clear coat cut with
thinner to 50:50, for head cement on my buck tail jigs, it dries hard very fast.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have used a cut in clear on blades got it from a friend who paints cars for a living the cut in is used for door jams and hard to Reach spots. It was pro grade and expensive, temp had to be 80 or better to activate the hardener, it was pretty toxic stuff I have blades i did 7 years ago that have yet to chip. For blades and spoons it worked fine for cranks I prefer epoxy.


----------



## gunnysargent12 (Jun 3, 2014)

Envirotex, 2 part epoxy. been using for several months and smooth as glass. Very hard and durable coating.


----------

